# ^^title-2003^^



## djgarf (May 20, 2005)

^^release-2003^^


----------



## Costello (May 20, 2005)

*UNCRACKED* ... well... so you can't move ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




too bad... hope it gets cracked soon...


----------



## NitroDynamicSyst (May 20, 2005)




----------



## djgarf (May 20, 2005)

just when u thought this scene was dead a crack patch comes out within 1 hour of the rom being released
cant ask for better than that,well done  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/djgarf/ind-wwtc.zip

CODE+================================+
| _/|_ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â\
| >",< iNDEPENDENT Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â +=========================+
| Â Â _______________________/\ Â__________________________ Â|
| Â Â/_____ Â Â Â / Â Â Â Â Â Â\/ Â Â Â Â Â / Â_______ Â Â \ |
| Â / Â Â Â Â Â Â/ Â Â Â Â Â/\ Â Â Â Â Â Â / Â/ Â Â Â Â Â Â/ |
| Â/ Â Â Â Â Â Â/ Â Â Â Â Â/ Â\ Â Â Â Â Â / Â Â Â Â Â Â Â / Â|
| /____________/__________/ Â Â\_________/_______________/ Â |
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
| no-intro \ cracknigga headquarters +=======================+
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â/ Â Â ÂROM INFORMATION Â Â Â|
+===============================+============================+
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
| ÂGame: Â Â Â Wario Ware Twisted *cracked* Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
| ÂFilename: Â ind-wwtc.ips Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
| ÂCracknigga: BigFred Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
| ÂSystem: Â Â GBA Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
| ÂCountry: Â ÂUSA Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
+========================+===================================+
| Â Â RELEASE NOTES Â Â / Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
+======================+ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
| Left right left right - that's the spirit! Use the D-pad Â |
| to control the motion sensor and "b" to speed it up. Enjoy |
| the game NOW!. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â |
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â /|_ Â_/|__ Â_/|_ Â Â Â Â Â |
+======================+=========>,"'.'", Â< Â Leet greetz to s/trm, dj/trm, tp^trm, Amptor/Oskool,|
| w Âw Â to Eternity, WRG, gbarl.it, ectocunt, ... Â Â Â Â Â |
| RomMaster: "tu lecchi le fighe delle scimmie pelose!!" Â Â |
| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
+============================================================+


----------



## NitroDynamicSyst (May 20, 2005)

awesome


----------



## Vater Unser (May 20, 2005)

buy this game

it's a completely different (and much worse) game when playing it with an emulator...


----------



## Costello (May 20, 2005)

edit for djgarf:
I removed the *CRACK PATCH AVAILABLE* in the game title,
because that's what "Staff notes" are for


----------



## zatelli (May 20, 2005)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ May 20 2005 said:


> buy this game
> 
> it's a completely different (and much worse) game when playing it with an emulator...


Play it on hardware then,dunno if it's worth buying though seems pretty similar to the previous warioware though


----------



## Vater Unser (May 20, 2005)

QUOTE(zatelli @ May 20 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Vater Unser @ May 20 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > buy this game
> ...


you don't know anything of this game, do you?

it's using a tilt sensor...why do you think you need a crack patch to be able to play it?


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 20, 2005)

I am still planning on buying it, just does not become available for my town till the 24th


----------



## TyrianCubed (May 20, 2005)

I'm planning on buying it too, it should be a lot better with the tilt sensor...the fun is all in it, if you take it out is too similar to the other ones.
Like playing Donkey Kong Jungle Beat with the controller...is boring and uncomfortable, but playing it with congas is FUN


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2005)

I have this, best Wario Ware to date!

I've also tried this on the Datel Gameboy player, and that works pretty well too.


----------



## CharlieF (May 20, 2005)

Note: (J) save with 100% works on the (U) version also ...


----------



## Opium (May 20, 2005)

awesome, I'll be trying this one out


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 20, 2005)

Already thought that it would suck to play without the sensor...


----------



## AshuraZro (May 20, 2005)

Why do people really need to point out that "we should buy this game". According to the law, which I'm sure we all know about, it is illegal to download all commercial roms. 

So of course we know "we should buy this game". And I think Nintendo does a pretty good job at advertising without you helping them out, no offence of course.


----------



## bryehn (May 20, 2005)

sweet! my save game works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gba's "going out" on a sweet note


----------



## dEC0DED (May 20, 2005)

Finally a game to flash. Stupid ETY not able to crack shit and thier horrid nfo.


----------



## shadow1w2 (May 20, 2005)

Well, we just wanna say its a good game. And since we've all played it, we know its a game worth buying. A game that sits amongest games like "Brity Spears and the carpet lint of doom". How else would you know wich game is best? The game with a gray screen caliming to be Brity Spears? or a game you dont know much about, but everyone says its freakin sweet.
Id go for the freakin sweet one.

Now, the game has this cool sensor, and the real version is truly best, while this one, doesnt match up to the real deal. Cuase obvoiusly, we have no sensor and its not easily emulated.

Wario Ware is one of the best game franchises nintendo has created. I still think the music needs to have less echo (gives me a headache >.>) but the game is still very fun. 

I plan to buy this one and the touched one to complete my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And from one gamer to the next, this game is worth every penny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Becuase it trully is.
Though if your not a hyper insane crazy "need a quick fix" kinda gamer like myself, then you might not like it all that much. But its still fun stuff


----------



## Vince989 (May 20, 2005)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ May 20 2005 said:


> Why do people really need to point out that "we should buy this game". According to the law, which I'm sure we all know about, it is illegal to download all commercial roms.
> 
> So of course we know "we should buy this game". And I think Nintendo does a pretty good job at advertising without you helping them out, no offence of course.


The reason people mention "buy this game" is because it isn't like all the other ones so far, like was already mentionned in this thread : this game uses a "motion" sensor (more like tilt sensor as far as I know) to detect how you move your GBA/DS. This way, for the action shot up there, you have to rotate the GBA/DS so the razor moves on his face and he ends up shaved well. Obviously, even our pretty, hi-tech flashcards don't have this sensor, which makes us have to play this game in a way which it definitely wasn't made to...

Great job Nintendo, keep 'em coming, I'll buy this one ASAP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## ShadowXP (May 20, 2005)

Nice, but it's so boring with the patch. I guess it's an "innovative way of beating piracy"?


----------



## shadow1w2 (May 20, 2005)

Gotta beat innovation with innovation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and I tried the game out, the Fronk minigames still screw up with the patch on.
So the game is again alot better and playable with the real deal.
Isnt there a way to fix that somehow? Maybe sensor emulation? Though that would be hard with lack of data, unless someone would want to reverse enginer the whole game O-o.
Honestly, Id rather go buy the game anyway.
I plan to buy to two new versions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope they make a new DS one with online play, that would be crazy. Pointless, but crazy.


----------



## Vater Unser (May 20, 2005)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ May 20 2005 said:


> Why do people really need to point out that "we should buy this game". According to the law, which I'm sure we all know about, it is illegal to download all commercial roms.
> 
> So of course we know "we should buy this game". And I think Nintendo does a pretty good job at advertising without you helping them out, no offence of course.


I'm saying that you should buy the game because it sucks without the tilt sensor, and not because I want you to support the developers...


----------



## amptor (May 20, 2005)

sweet, finally out.  Buy it? but no.  I'm waiting for more DS games to come out.  Maybe will pick it up in the future but after getting warioware DS heh


----------



## DeMoN (May 20, 2005)

does the crack work on an EZFA? I remember the one for the (J) version worked on flash carts except the EZFA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nocturno (May 20, 2005)

IGN says this game is even better than the one for DS..


----------



## Dirtie (May 20, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## FFVII-2 (May 21, 2005)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ May 20 2005 said:


> does the crack work on an EZFA? I remember the one for the (J) version worked on flash carts except the EZFA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i beat the (J) rls using the patch on a EZFA256 no problmes at all


----------



## darkrock (May 21, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ May 20 2005 said:


> Stupid ETY not able to crack shit.








 thanks ETY for the clean dump


----------



## Opium (May 21, 2005)

Thanks to this dump I now have the mona pizza video on my copy of Touched.

Hehe, it's quite cool, the video is annoying but catchy at the same time, I don't like it but I end up going back and watching it again and again.


----------



## m_babble (May 23, 2005)

This game rules and the patch was a cinch to apply.

Thanks!


----------



## templar wizard (May 24, 2005)

i posted this in another thread, but what would you guys think of the possibility of an analague input for this game? like using the mouse for the tilt?


----------



## Bad Andy (May 25, 2005)

The crack doesn't work for me. I have a EZFA 256Mb card. Oh well...


----------



## privateers69 (May 25, 2005)

QUOTE(Bad Andy @ May 25 2005 said:


> The crack doesn't work for me. I have a EZFA 256Mb card. Oh well...


it works here on my EZFA 256 card. But still going to get the store brought one.


----------



## Zap (May 26, 2005)

hmmm... If I have ANY idea how to crack stuff, which obviously I don't, I would map the L and R buttons to do the tilting.  It would feel a little more natural for one to simulate tilting by having a distinct "side" difference. (as oppose to the D-pad where it is... well right there on one thumb)

Nontheless, awsome job, I'm gonna go pick this game up soon.


----------



## EM0rox (May 28, 2005)

QUOTE(Zap @ May 26 2005 said:


> I would map the L and R buttons to do the tilting.Â It would feel a little more natural for one to simulate tilting by having a distinct "side" difference. (as oppose to the D-pad where it is... well right there on one thumb)
> 
> Nontheless, awsome job, I'm gonna go pick this game up soon.




That is exactly what I was thinking, why the hell make it use the d-pad when you have L and R to play with...


----------



## Bladex (Jun 2, 2005)

Can NE1 Help me get this Patch working and tell me what emulator works best with the patch plz help ASAP


----------



## alexp2_ad (Jun 2, 2005)

Get an IPS patcher, there are links in the TOOLS section at the top of the page.

Get the ROM, most seem to come with the IPS patch (I'm gonna assume you've got it, cos we're not allowed to tell you where to get ROMs)

In the IPS patcher, select the ROM as the file to be patched and select the IPS patch for what you want to patch it with.

Click apply, or patch or whatever.

Voila, enjoy wario ware twisted with the D-Pad, making it half as fun.

BTW, I am very annoyed, nintendo has delayed this till SEPTEMBER in europe...  I was planning to buy it when it came out this month.


----------



## seyfoyun (Jun 13, 2005)

I downloaded it but still I can't play it. Is there something wrong about my program? I am using VisualBoy Advance.


----------



## xflash (Jun 13, 2005)

yesh it isn't that hard to read other post is it just look at the post above your's  and you'll see the answer


----------



## bakhalishta (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE(seyfoyun @ Jun 13 2005 said:


> I downloaded it but still I can't play it. Is there something wrong about my program? I am using VisualBoy Advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Make sure you got the right patch. In fact, make sure you got a patch. And if you don't know what i'm talking about, do as xflash said and read alexp2_ad's post.


----------



## spiritcaller (May 27, 2009)

why can't i see anything (mp me)


----------



## EddyWally (May 27, 2009)

Maybe there's something in front of your eyes?
Of maybe you're blind, please contact your doctor.


----------



## spiritcaller (May 27, 2009)

no i mean in this topic ^^


----------



## Minox (May 27, 2009)

Stop bumping old topics and read this:




Link


----------



## Costello (May 27, 2009)

the reason is because older posts were deleted.

so the 1st post in this topic (the release information) was deleted.
it's a temporary situation, until we can solve our server issues (our website is too slow)


----------

